# Spring is here - halloween is on hold :(



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

Well spring has finally arrived.

Yes I know its been here for a month or so, but with the weather we have had recently, especially snow and frost in April, we sort of put it on hold.

So here is the deal - During Spring and Summer, I have my homely /honeydo duties to perform as ground keeper, gardener and landscaper. 

Spring is the busy time, weeding, feeding, growing and planting. This takes up a fair amount of my free time, so not much time for my halloween projects.

Once the planting is done though (and the seedlings become plantlings) and the upkeep of the yard is under control, my attention can once again be place on turning the nice upkept yard into a unkempt eerie graveyard in late summer.

Such is the circle of life for a keen gardener and an halloween haunter !


----------

